# Mono-Develop startet nicht



## Strauchtomate (10. Dezember 2005)

Wie der Titel bereits verrät hab ich Probleme mit Mono-Develop.
Ich bin seit kurzem (2-3 Monate) auf Linux bzw. FedoraCore 4 umgestiegen und versuche derzeit zu meinen Windows-Programmen das passende Gegenstück zu finden.

Gestern hab ich mir also die "Setup"-Datei von http://www.mono-project.com gezogen und mit der InstallationsHilfe installiert.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem: Mono-Develop startet nicht.

In der ReadMe-Datei steht zwar dass Mono-Develop, Mono-Doc etc. nicht starten wegen eventueller Probleme/Unterschiede beim gtk-sharp - Paket.
Das scheidet allerdings aus, da sich Mono-Doc starten lässt.

Da ich noch relativ neu in der Linux-Welt bin weis ich nicht mehr weiter - hab ich was übersehen?

Strauchtomate

PS.: Ich benutze FedoraCore 4 mit Gnome 2.10 und gtk-sharp hab ich in der Version 1.0.10-0.fedora4.novell.

PSS.: Habs jetzt im Terminal gestartet und tada - es startet.
Allerdings kommt auch folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
[Brian@localhost ~]$ /home/Brian/mono-1.1.10/bin/monodevelop
2005-12-10 22:15:26,976 [15293344] ERROR MonoDevelop.Core.ILoggingService [(null)] - Type 'MonoDevelop.Components.Commands.CommandSystemCommands' referenced from add-in 'MonoDevelop.Ide' not found.
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given
art_render_invoke: no image source given

(MonoDevelop:3966): Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_property_get(): length value has wrapped in calculation (did you pass G_MAXLONG?)
```


----------

